# Leak on Headliner



## Chazzy J (May 2, 2013)

Well this is my first post, and I wish it was on a more positive note. I've got about 2600 miles on my 2013 Cruze LTZ, just bought it last month (yes, I have a very long commute). I really do like the car, but it's certainly had a few quirks since I bought it. Nothing major, but a few items I wouldn't expect in a brand new car -- I won't get into those though, it's just me being picky. So anyway, I get in my car to go home tonight (we have a lot of rain bearing down on New England right now) and I sit down in the driver seat and feel a piece of water in my leg as I'm starting the car. I look up at the ceiling and good lord, there's water on my headliner. Now it's important to know, I HAVE NOT USED MY SUNROOF SINCE BUYING THE CAR. So where on earth did this leak come from? It's not like it's the first time it's rained since I bought the car. See picture below. Anyone else had this problem or something similar? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

That looks like it has been leaking a little for a while and now is starting to saturate and drip. I have never wanted a sunroof because I am tall and headroom would be a problem for me. My Son has a Mazda Tribute V6 and his sunroof leaks as well but his car is about 10 years old.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Just bought My 13 cruz LTZ as well with a sunroof Hope I don't see this happen. However take it to the dealership and they should fix all your issues even replace that headliner


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

More than likely the sunroof drain tubes are either kinked or clogged. Pull the car into the garage and open the roof and you will see them in the corners. Make sure there is nothing blocking them. 

All sunroofs leak, but it's a matter of the tubes to drain the water away. You may even have a bad seal somewhere. Regardless, take it to the dealer to have them fix and replace the headliner.


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

most likely a drain tube not hooked up. probably came from the factory that way. will be a quick fix if you take it to your dealer. they'll also replace the headliner if needed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChazzyJ

I am sorry to read that you are experiencing this leak issue. I would suggest that you take the vehicle to your Chevrolet dealer. A diagnosis is an important part in determining the cause of the leak concern. I would be glad to find a dealer for you or call to schedule the appointment with your current dealer to have the source of the leak found and repaired. Please send me a private message if you would like my assistance in getting this issue resolved.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chazzy J (May 2, 2013)

I took it to the dealership Saturday Morning and they were unable to find any leak. Unfortunately the water had dried with no staining overnight, so there wasn't anything for them to look at, other than my picture. They tell me both drain tubes are connected, it passed the water test, and the soapy water pressurized cabin check. So what do you know? It's raining today and guess what? Yup, same problem. It's going to rain all night, so I'm going to cautiously leave it in the driveway tonight and hope the staining is still there in the AM. Then I'm going directly to the dealership and I'm not taking the car back until they figure something out. More to come...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to create a file to document these issues in our system for you and work with you until they are resolved. Please send me a direct message including your name, address, VIN, current mileage and the dealer that you are working with if you would like my assistance.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dealer should have taped a garden hose to the roof and turned it on. They would have found the leak pretty quickly.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

"Sorry we can't find anything wrong" wouldn't be an acceptable answer to me. 

I'd look for a new dealer that really cares about it's customers. I sure hope this isn't the place you purchased it from.


----------



## Chazzy J (May 2, 2013)

Alright, late last night I pulled it in the garage because it was literally dripping onto my floorboard. So it was about 75% dry this morning when I took it to the dealer. Showed them where I saw the leak begin. Called them 6 hours later at 1:00. They told me they couldn't find anything. They literally asked me, "does it leak when you have the door open or shut?" Really guys? It leaks when I'm nowhere close to the car and it's raining. They asked me to come down there so they could show me what they think was happening...like I was crazy. Anyhow, I went down there furious. Showed the shop foreman the pictures of the leak and his reply was, "oh wow, that is a substantial leak." No crap...did you not believe what I was saying. So I showed them what I was thinking and that I still believed the drain tube was the culprit. The mechanic that previously worked on it on Saturday said, "I checked the drain tubes on Saturday, they were fine." I looked at him and the shop foreman and said, "you guys need to drop this headliner, slowly pour water into the valley catch under the sunroof and watch it drain into the drain tubes." They agreed. Well I got a phone call at 5:15 saying they found the leak finally and guess what? Yup, it was the drain tube. The headliner does have a stain on it from last nights rain. I told them either get the stain removed or order me a new headliner. They said they would clean it up. Very frustrating process. It's not that they're not nice, the shop foreman was an incredibly professional individual. It was just very frustrating that they were insinuating that I was crazy and it wasn't truly leaking. Anyhow, I get the car back tomorrow morning. It is supposed to rain on Thursday and Friday, so I will be able to confirm whether the leak has been fixed relatively quickly. (P.S. yes, they taped a hose to the roof and could not replicate the leak).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds like you should get half the techs wages for having to diagnose and find the problem yourself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Chazzy J

Please update me after the weekend. I would like to know that the leak issue has been fixed properly. I am here to assist you with all of your vehicle issues!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would demand a new headliner if I were you! Most cars guys and detailing pros say to stay away from trying to clean headliners since they are so sensitive and can easily be damaged in the detailing process. I hope it all works out for you though. Let us know how it goes and demand they give you something free for your troubles, lol!


----------



## Chazzy J (May 2, 2013)

Ok, so the leak is back for the 3rd time as of last night. 

I am now leveraging Jackie as a channel of communication. I am also going directly to Chevrolet. This is the 3rd time the dealership will have to resolve this issue. After this I'm going to path of Lemon. It would appear this is unsolvable and I'm not going to continue to live with the fact that I have a defective new car. Dealership is keeping the car indefinitely until they get the leak figured out. Litigation will start shortly.

More info to come as it becomes available.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh god. What a nightmare, keep taping that hose on there. Is there another dealer you can go to?!


----------



## Chazzy J (May 2, 2013)

Very much a nightmare my friend. First new car ever and this is the result I'm having...I just want to burn the thing to the ground I'm so mad right now...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok lets not burn anything down, although a permanent solution also a headache. I am sure jackie will be able to give that little pressure directly from GM to the dealer to get things done.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Im having the same issue. Bought the car last Nov and it rained like mad for the first 2 weeks. No leak. I run this car thru the car wash twice a week, no leak. Today, I notice that after a very light rain, I had the stains where the A pillar meets the headliner like Mr Chaz. Where are the drain tubes exactly? Does someone have a pic? 

Thanks!


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

No, I guess not. LOL!


----------



## Chevygirl89 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have the same issue also I went to pick up my bf and noticed the same spot on the a-pillar also. I already contacted GM Customer service. I already had a leak I the trunk, dealer said it was from the spoiler they ordered a new spoiler resealed it and haven't had a problem with the trunk since besides a bolt or screw they lost between the outer and inner skin of the trunk (Going Monday to resolve this). Since I got the car back from the leaky trunk and not even 2 weeks later I have this problem now. Its like every month there is a issue with this car or take one step forward and two back. I am so upset, this should not be happening with a brand new car that's 6 months old. I will be uploading a video tomorrow of this issue. Maybe someone can help me out


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

more likely the drain on the sunroof has come off or is clogged. had this happen on my old civic that I traded in on my cruze. sunroofs are nice and I love them but I skipped it on my cruze for this reason. Something eventually happens to the drain and you get a leak on your headliner. 

I also had the trunk fill up on my civic where the drain valve in the trunk had rotted away since it was rubber and the drain tube started to empty in my trunk and my spare tire well got to be a lake. removed the trunk liner and replaced the check valve with a new one and the problem was solved. but just didn't want to go through this with my new car as I planned to keep it a long time and didn't want to have to do a lot of fix it work on it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The bugaboo of all sunroofs.....plugged drain hoses.
Most commonly caused by owners who leave the roof partially open for ventilation while parked the trash blowing around ends up in the tray assembly and next stop is the drain........now blocked.

Most likely going to be what is making your leak Chevygirl89........don't get mad at the car.

My last 4 cars had sunroofs.......cool (or hot) but too much potental brain damage......no more sunroofs, I added a convertible to the stable......no surprises there.....they always leak!

Rob


----------



## rcstone07 (May 7, 2015)

Jackie,
We also are having an issue with a leaking headliner. 43,000 miles on a 2013 Chevy Cruze and the dealership states that we have to pay for the service due to it being out of warranty. however we did not know of this issue until the rains came. After 42 notices of this issue I would assume a recall for the headliner would be an obvious choice. How do we go about getting this fixed as this is a true defect?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rcstone07 said:


> Jackie,
> We also are having an issue with a leaking headliner. 43,000 miles on a 2013 Chevy Cruze and the dealership states that we have to pay for the service due to it being out of warranty. however we did not know of this issue until the rains came. After 42 notices of this issue I would assume a recall for the headliner would be an obvious choice. How do we go about getting this fixed as this is a true defect?


Hi Rcstone07, 

Very sorry for this! As we are not experts in vehicle diagnosis, we will need to direct you to your preferred dealership for a possible resolution regarding this unexpected concern. However, we would be more than happy to look into this further and reach out to them on your behalf. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

So so so glad i don't have a sun roof .. seems to be a common issue ..


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone that has a sun roof/moon roof needs to know they do require maintenance. If you park outside its even more of issue. You should at least once a year open if completely and then get out of car and check for debris in the channels. It doesn't take much. You could open it one day and a small leaf could get in and you may not have noticed until it rains. It only has to be vented for this to happen. If the channels are kept clean a sunroof leak is very rare.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze has exceptionally long drain hoses, two on each side, instead of going straight down, go to the further four corners of this vehicle. 

Moon roofs been around for a very long time and for some strange reason I had to have one in three different vehicles for a span of twenty years, but the only time I actually opened the darn thing was when driving in town on a cool night. Sure couldn't open it on the highway with kids in the rear seat.

All have been a shunt system, rain water pours in like crazy and has to go down those drains, and if caught in a wham blaster of a thunderstorm will still leak even if the drains are clear because the water is coming in faster than it can leave.

Plus being tall and losing around 2" of headroom, was always banging my head when hitting a bump, but I think that finally knocked some sense into me. When I ordered my Cruze, dealer said he would knock off a hundred and could get one for 800 bucks extra. Said, no thank you.


----------



## katiepundt (May 21, 2015)

I'm having the same issue! Headliner is severely stained and I have not once left my sunroof open in the rain. 2013 Cruze (bought brand new on August 22, 2013) with just under 25k miles on it at the moment. Called the dealership on 5/15/15 - no answer from the service department, they told me so I left a vm. Called BACK on 5/18/15 due to not hearing back from them, only to be told that my car's bumper to bumper expired on 5/16/15 and/or 24k miles (they've got to be kidding me, right??). He also insisted that even though I bought a 2013 model, that my car is pre-owned 2011 (once again, he's got to be kidding, right??). Told me that I could go in and pay for them to fix it, but it wouldn't be covered under warranty. I was half expecting this guy to tell me I needed my headlight fluid replaced too. Does he think that I'm an idiot? Good thing the call was recorded and I knew how to get a hold of his superior. I'm taking it in for service, we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## katiepundt (May 21, 2015)

I'm having the same issue! Headliner is severely stained and I have not once left my sunroof open in the rain. 2013 Cruze (bought brand new on August 22, 2013) with just under 25k miles on it at the moment. Called the dealership on 5/15/15 - no answer from the service department, so I left a vm. I called BACK on 5/18/15 due to not hearing from them, only to be told that my car's bumper to bumper expired on 5/16/15 and/or 24k miles (they've got to be kidding me, right??). He also insisted that even though I bought a 2013 model, that my car is a pre-owned 2011 (once again, he can't think I'm actually buying this, right?). Told me that I could go in and pay for them to fix it, but it wouldn't be covered under warranty. I was half expecting this guy to tell me I needed my headlight fluid replaced too. Does he think that I'm an idiot? Good thing the call was recorded and I knew how to get a hold of his superior. I'm taking it in for service, we'll see what comes of it.


----------



## maintman (May 12, 2016)

My wife's 2011 Cruze is doing this, but she does not have a sun roof or a moon roof, so my thought is that this issue has nothing to do with sun roof drain tubes. It were something that obvios, the dealership would have found and fixed that the first time. Time to start thinking outside the box I think.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

could be the seal around the windshield or the strips on the top of the roof. If its leaking near the rear could be where the antenna is attached to the roof.


----------



## Val_the_Realtor (May 23, 2016)

LEAKY ROOF! Hey I know it's been 3 years since this conversation, but we bought my daughter a used 2014 Cruze, NO sunroof. It has 40,000km so still under warranty. Alberta is very dry so it was fine for the first few months and then we had lots of rain this weekend and her roof leaked and leaked and leaked. There is staining so this isn't the first time but this is definitely the worst. And it was dripping from everywhere on the roof including in the middle over the console, all along the windshield and the worst was along the driver's side and passenger side doors. I'm wondering if the trim that runs between the roof and doors is not airtight and the water is seeping under it and into the roof, then through the headliner/ceiling. There's an odour so I think it may have happened before (whether previous owner knew or not) and now all material in the headliner has broken down. Ironically all the electrical is still working in the visors, interior lighting, etc. 

Dealership is not open today but I sent photos and an email with a note that we will be there in the morning, assuming the rain lets up. Is there any known recall or issues with leaky roofs in the Cruze????


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Val_the_Realtor said:


> LEAKY ROOF! Hey I know it's been 3 years since this conversation, but we bought my daughter a used 2014 Cruze, NO sunroof. It has 40,000km so still under warranty. Alberta is very dry so it was fine for the first few months and then we had lots of rain this weekend and her roof leaked and leaked and leaked. There is staining so this isn't the first time but this is definitely the worst. And it was dripping from everywhere on the roof including in the middle over the console, all along the windshield and the worst was along the driver's side and passenger side doors. I'm wondering if the trim that runs between the roof and doors is not airtight and the water is seeping under it and into the roof, then through the headliner/ceiling. There's an odour so I think it may have happened before (whether previous owner knew or not) and now all material in the headliner has broken down. Ironically all the electrical is still working in the visors, interior lighting, etc.
> 
> Dealership is not open today but I sent photos and an email with a note that we will be there in the morning, assuming the rain lets up. Is there any known recall or issues with leaky roofs in the Cruze????


Sounds like a replacement windshield that was improperly installed. 

Leaking factory install is almost unheard of.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

they need to order you a new headliner. its a new car and it should have all damaged parts replaced from a factory defect. period end of discussion. 

obviously from the pictures it has been leaking since you had it and who knows what has grown in the head liner. 

tell them to replace the whole thing if they can't find a leak. new rubber seals, new drain tubes, and anything else included with the sunroof. 

if it is any help to make you feel better we had this same thing happen on our civic. ours was leaking in the trunk where we would have a puddle of water in the trunk in the spare tire area. Went round and round with a few dealers but ended up fixing it myself. took the liner out of the trunk and taped a hose to the front of the roof and put the back seat down and just watched. ended up being the rubber I guess you would call it check valve in the trunk. 5 dollar part and leak stopped. took me about an hour to diagnose and a half hour to go to the dealer and get the part. I don't get it sometimes the dealers just don't want to deal with problems. I guess maybe they don't have time to actually take time and diagnose something that isn't hooked up to a computer. Hurts the bottom line too much I guess.

But after that ordeal I could care less if the car has a sunroof or not. I guess I will take it if I get a deal on the car but it isn't something I would go out of my way to have on a car. especially after dealing with honda. where I live you could only use it in the spring and fall for maybe a total of three months. so in the end I can live without the sunroofs.


----------



## Mikeb8452 (Aug 9, 2016)

New here, been looking around for about a month as thats how long Ive had my 14 Cruze RS. Positively love this car and Ive blasted a Subaru STI down the Autobahn at 160+ MPH. Would have positively loved the opportunity to run my Cruze flat out like that, although I dont think would push past a hundred often, the speed I used to drive consistantly in a 95 Dodge Caravan 4 cyl-that was flat on the floor with a tail wind and two people pushing.
So I brought my car to the dealer near my wifes job. Stupid stuff like broken vanity mirror cover and cup holder missing a "finger". Even fixed the rubber gasket between the shifter and chrome bezel which wasn't coverved for free. Amazing experience (except I now know how much I hate the new cruze-I thought it was an econobox, YMMV).

Heres where the fun ends-
Its been a rainy week, even by Florida standards. Of course this means I now have a water stained headliner. Tried the dealer down the street as wife is home sick. Right off the bat I'm told there may be a $130 charge to diagnose it if it turns out the drains are clogged. That would be considered maintenance and I can only assume that would only be the beginning as I think it could be assumed that airbags, headliners et. al., hopefully nothing below the roof line and not below the dash-pillar line. I fail to understand how this could become a cash deal, or how I have to be prepared for it to be before it can be looked at. Extremely sharp contrast to last weeks experience with the other dealer.

I contacted Chevrolet customer assistance. Pretty much called the offending dealer then tried to justify the position they were told. Even went as far as to say that an incline can cause this. Yes it does happen when the car is on a slight nose down incline. However it isn't like the sun heating the car up like the call center said and should not depend on the angle in which I park. If terrain is an issue on the west coast of Florida 3 miles from the beach I hope you guys in Montana dont have a sunroof. 
So i am left with a headliner recieving water damage or be *prepared* to pay up-possibly alot to fix this. 
Of note-there is nothing other a very fine black dust in very limited amounts and places. This second dealer did pour water into both front drains and both ran fairly equally.

Chevy-Care to back a car that is under warranty for a water leak or should I just accept that I operated the vehicle outside of engineered specs by parking on a downhill slope by the beach or as also implied it's like the sun heats the car?
All else-I have learned so much here and now that I'm a registered user need to like all those posts. Any help-feedback including politely informing me that I need to fill out a hurt feelings report would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## akiss47 (Apr 4, 2018)

Why has no one with this issue ever updated on this thread?? Did none of you ever find a solution and either got rid of the car or accepted the fact that you have to sit in a puddle when it rains?? I am having the same issue with my wifes 2013 Cruze and the dealer charged me $70 to pour water down the drain tubes (which I told them prior that I already have done).


----------



## akiss47 (Apr 4, 2018)

Has no one found a solution to this. Multiple people including my self had/have the same issue in the past 5 years, what is the solution? Did everyone get rid of the car or accept the fact that they have to sit in a puddle when it rains?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

akiss47 said:


> Has no one found a solution to this. Multiple people including my self had/have the same issue in the past 5 years, what is the solution? Did everyone get rid of the car or accept the fact that they have to sit in a puddle when it rains?


As I re-read this thread I see several single posts......and no one comes back with what resolved the issue. Notice the post count on those having a problem.....only one or two posts and then, nothing.

Using my own past experience, 98% of leak complaints are plugged or restricted sunroof drains and the last 2% are related to a windshield or back glass leak........on further thought, I'll modify that last 2% to include the roof mounted antenna base allowing water to track down the feed wire.

Beyond that, I don't think the forum has much to offer on this subject.

Rob


----------



## akiss47 (Apr 4, 2018)

Robby said:


> akiss47 said:
> 
> 
> > Has no one found a solution to this. Multiple people including my self had/have the same issue in the past 5 years, what is the solution? Did everyone get rid of the car or accept the fact that they have to sit in a puddle when it rains?
> ...


Rob,

Tonight since the headliner was dry and the weather was bearable, I decided to continue on my investigation. 

Prior investigations: first I started with the door seal, I dumped multiple gallons of water on the door where it seals with the car. No leak. Next I focused on the seal around the windshield even though I suspected that wasn’t the culprit. No leak. Next I focused on the black strip that runs the full length of the roof between the sunroof and the door. I wasn’t aware of how the the strip attached to the roof so I did not know if it was even possible that this could leak. No leak. Next I focused on the sunroof, I dumped multiple gallons of water on the sunroof (obviously in the closed position). After about 3 gallons of water I started to notice a water spot on the headliner. Now I knew it was something to do with the sunroof. I will post pictures of where the water spot started. 

Today’s investigation: As seen in my previous post, I already tested out the drain tubes before I took it to the dealer so I figured I would not get any results by pouring water in the drain tubes. I attached a small tube to the end of a funnel so I could pour water directly down the drain tube. After about a half gallon of water, no leak. Next I directed the tube to the trough that catches the water and leads it to the drain tube. I poured the water right around where the hole is that goes to the drain tube. After half of a bottle of water I sat in the drivers seat and waited for about 10 seconds and BAM the water spot started appearing on the headliner. 

Now that I’ve narrowed it down to the trough, I suspect there is a crack of sorts that the water is finding its way through. I may start taking some things apart to be able to see more of this trough. 

This may not be the problem for everyone in this thread but it is definitely something to put on the checklist of things to investigate. I will update when I know more. This is a relief because I feel like I am finally getting somewhere!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just in case someone else reads this far and they need to do this themselves, here is a link to removing the headliner.

[h=1]How to Remove Headliner[/h]


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

akiss47 said:


> Robby said:
> 
> 
> > akiss47 said:
> ...


Akiss47 - I've been experiencing a leak for some time at the A-Pillar / headliner seam. If I park level or nose down I get the leak, but if I face uphill there's no leak. So I narrowed it down to the front half of the sunroof. Although parking in a garage or facing up a hill "solves" the issue, I was not satisfied with that since I'm not always lucky enough to find such parking.

So tonight, after reading multiple threads and the headliner removal thread, I pulled part of the headliner down at the passenger side to investigate myself. After pouring a lot of water all over (i.e. sunroof, door seal, trim between doors and sunroof, windshield seal) and trying different things (including blocking the drain holes and letting water stand in the tray) I was able to visually confirm a leaking drain tube. Although it is connected and MOST of the water flows freely down the tube and out near the wheel, SOME is seeping at the tube / tray connection. It's a slow leak which is why it takes a while to appear. I noted while the headliner was down at the corner, the water had a tendency to travel to the map light / front edge of the headliner. This weekend I am going to seal / reconnect the drain tubes to ensure that they don't leak again. Hope this helps!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

LulzT1 said:


> Akiss47 - I've been experiencing a leak for some time at the A-Pillar / headliner seam. If I park level or nose down I get the leak, but if I face uphill there's no leak. So I narrowed it down to the front half of the sunroof. Although parking in a garage or facing up a hill "solves" the issue, I was not satisfied with that since I'm not always lucky enough to find such parking.
> 
> So tonight, after reading multiple threads and the headliner removal thread, I pulled part of the headliner down at the passenger side to investigate myself. After pouring a lot of water all over (i.e. sunroof, door seal, trim between doors and sunroof, windshield seal) and trying different things (including blocking the drain holes and letting water stand in the tray) I was able to visually confirm a leaking drain tube. Although it is connected and MOST of the water flows freely down the tube and out near the wheel, SOME is seeping at the tube / tray connection. It's a slow leak which is why it takes a while to appear. I noted while the headliner was down at the corner, the water had a tendency to travel to the map light / front edge of the headliner. This weekend I am going to seal / reconnect the drain tubes to ensure that they don't leak again. Hope this helps!


I have had mine leak a couple times as well. I only know because there was a stain on the headliner. I figured it was the drain tubes. I checked them and they look fine. I keep the sunroof very clean, so I wasn't concerned about it being plugged. I poured water in the drain pan and didn't see any leaks. It just pours out the bottom of the car. Mine must be seeping a little, but not bad. Might need to add something to make them seal better. 

BTW, I have some Turtle Wax Power Out carpet and mat cleaner. I sprayed a little of the foam on the headliner and carefully wiped it off with a microfiber towel, and the stain was gone. 

Let us know if you get yours fixed.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Has anyone had a leak that leaked towards the rear headliner and down the passenger rear floor board?It’s been over a week and I’m still trying to dry it out I cannot figure out where it’s coming from I caulked the antenna and I check the drain tubes so I have no clue where it’s leaking .the rear glass rubber looks fine.


----------



## cheetahgt (Aug 26, 2016)

I know this thread is long, but can you access the top of the drain tubes without removing the headliner?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cheetahgt said:


> I know this thread is long, but can you access the top of the drain tubes without removing the headliner?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:



Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jersten (Sep 28, 2019)

Tmiller39 said:


> Has anyone had a leak that leaked towards the rear headliner and down the passenger rear floor board?It’s been over a week and I’m still trying to dry it out I cannot figure out where it’s coming from I caulked the antenna and I check the drain tubes so I have no clue where it’s leaking .the rear glass rubber looks fine.


I have the 17' Cruze Premier with about 40,000 miles and now have a leak somewhere above the rear headliner. My local dealership said it could be the third break light or possibly the antenna. The dealership wants to replace the headliner in order to see where the leak is coming from. 
After reading through the thread it seems I am not the only one experiencing this issue. Has any uncovered an answer yet?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

New Bulletin for Gen 2 water leak


Date: December 14, 2016 Subject: 16147 - Customer Satisfaction Program Center High Mount Stop Lamp Water Leak Models: 2016-2017 Chevrolet Cruze To: All General Motors Dealers General Motors is releasing Customer...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Turkeyslayer59 (Nov 12, 2019)

Aussie said:


> That looks like it has been leaking a little for a while and now is starting to saturate and drip. I have never wanted a sunroof because I am tall and headroom would be a problem for me. My Son has a Mazda Tribute V6 and his sunroof leaks as well but his car is about 10 years old.


----------



## Turkeyslayer59 (Nov 12, 2019)

Drain tubes on the corner of the sunroof have come loose common problems with the car there are four tubes two in front and two in back dealership will fix it hope it's under a warranty if not it will run about 800.00 to repair just had it happen to me good luck


----------



## Andrea G (Sep 13, 2020)

Chazzy J said:


> Well this is my first post, and I wish it was on a more positive note. I've got about 2600 miles on my 2013 Cruze LTZ, just bought it last month (yes, I have a very long commute). I really do like the car, but it's certainly had a few quirks since I bought it. Nothing major, but a few items I wouldn't expect in a brand new car -- I won't get into those though, it's just me being picky. So anyway, I get in my car to go home tonight (we have a lot of rain bearing down on New England right now) and I sit down in the driver seat and feel a piece of water in my leg as I'm starting the car. I look up at the ceiling and good lord, there's water on my headliner. Now it's important to know, I HAVE NOT USED MY SUNROOF SINCE BUYING THE CAR. So where on earth did this leak come from? It's not like it's the first time it's rained since I bought the car. See picture below. Anyone else had this problem or something similar? Thanks in advance.


Same thing happen to me 
I take my car in to fix it tomorrow


----------



## Dana (Oct 16, 2020)

Chazzy J said:


> Well this is my first post, and I wish it was on a more positive note. I've got about 2600 miles on my 2013 Cruze LTZ, just bought it last month (yes, I have a very long commute). I really do like the car, but it's certainly had a few quirks since I bought it. Nothing major, but a few items I wouldn't expect in a brand new car -- I won't get into those though, it's just me being picky. So anyway, I get in my car to go home tonight (we have a lot of rain bearing down on New England right now) and I sit down in the driver seat and feel a piece of water in my leg as I'm starting the car. I look up at the ceiling and good lord, there's water on my headliner. Now it's important to know, I HAVE NOT USED MY SUNROOF SINCE BUYING THE CAR. So where on earth did this leak come from? It's not like it's the first time it's rained since I bought the car. See picture below. Anyone else had this problem or something similar? Thanks in advance.


what was the end solution/problem? Mine is exactly like this.


----------



## Andrea G (Sep 13, 2020)

I toke it back to carmax service department and they found a broken line ...the drain part so they changed the parts and clean the all sunroof area.
I will post if the problem was fixed in a week or so.
Picking up the car tonight.
Hope this help 
Great site.


----------



## maserafi (10 mo ago)

A friend with a 2016 Cruze LTZ has had issues with water leaking into the cabin from the sunroof since the car was new. The dealership had their hands on it at least three times but this issue continued. Recently, the owner asked my opinion from there I searched for the root cause. My findings..

The PVC drain tubes were detached from the rubber boots which connect the tubes to the sunroof gutter system. The way the drain tube connects to the boot is a poor design. It is not glued in place. Compressed air or a fish wire will definitely disconnect the tube from the boot.
The most important discovery was how the tubes were secured within the A pillars from the factory. The tie wrap tension was so tight that the tubes were pinched which obstructed water flow. Over time, debris will surely clog the tube at any one of those tie points. 
The drain tubes were not pinched after the last tie wrap post in the A pillar prior to entering into the front fenders. The fix was to purchase 20ft roll of tubing with 1/2" OD and 3/8"ID, two 3/8" ID Splicer Hose Barb, and six or a bag of 3/8"-7/8" stainless steel hose clamps. I cut the existing tubing after the last pinch point, installed the splicer barb then secured with the clamps. Where the tube enters the boot, The boot can be removed from the gutter nipple by turning counter clockwise. I secured the tube inside the boot with a hose clamp. HOWEVER, the 3/8" - 7/8" clamp was not large enough for the side of the boot which attaches to the sunroof gutter nipple. I used two tie wraps secured with a tie wrap gun set to max tension. I suggest buying two clamps the next size range up. I wrapped the splicer union with rubber tape to prevent rattling or scraping of the clamps against the cables. 

This fixed the issue. Pictures below.

Michael


----------



## Xtremebama (6 mo ago)

The glue that they have connecting the clear hose and the black rubber boot is where it is leaking.


----------



## Blazekm805 (9 mo ago)

99_XC600 said:


> More than likely the sunroof drain tubes are either kinked or clogged. Pull the car into the garage and open the roof and you will see them in the corners. Make sure there is nothing blocking them.
> 
> All sunroofs leak, but it's a matter of the tubes to drain the water away. You may even have a bad seal somewhere. Regardless, take it to the dealer to have them fix and replace the headliner.


Do you know where the rear drains are located? I cannot find them. The front drains work fine but I am concerned about the rear and am expecting a half a footof rain this week!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blazekm805 said:


> Do you know where the rear drains are located? I cannot find them. The front drains work fine but I am concerned about the rear and am expecting a half a footof rain this week!


He has not been online here since 2016 so it may be awhile before he answers.

@MP81


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I never cleared out the rear ones, but I know they run down the C-Pillars and all the way out the rear of the quarter panels, so they're probably way in the back of the whole assembly:


----------

